# Five Countries with most beautiful women on Earth?



## TheDude (Aug 28, 2017)

Images or it doesn't count.  I'll run with these pretty gals & countries, in no particular order. 

Czech:






Lebanon (possibly #1):





Russia:





Romania:





Iran:


----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 1, 2017)

To me trying to pick the country with the best looking women is like asking me for my favorite ice cream, the answer is yes.

Although I have to admit I've had my head turned or jaw dropped most often by Italian women. Of course I married a swede/ mexican and am very happy about that.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 1, 2017)

Pretty much all the Nordic Countries.  Sweden, Finland, Norway...


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 5, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Pretty much all the Nordic Countries.  Sweden, Finland, Norway...


Sadly your post seems to focus on a Eurocentric idea of what beauty is. India, Africa, and China also have beautiful women. I don't agree with your choices.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 5, 2017)

52ndStreet said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much all the Nordic Countries.  Sweden, Finland, Norway...
> ...




It's not a bias, it's a matter of taste.  I'm not saying that people in other countries aren't beautiful...,


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that the Czech gal is asking me to come to bed with her.

I have to remain strong and resist.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 5, 2017)

TheDude said:


> Images or it doesn't count.  I'll run with these pretty gals & countries, in no particular order.
> 
> Czech:
> 
> ...


CZECH #1. I'm such a lucky bastard!


----------



## Meathead (Sep 5, 2017)

52ndStreet said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much all the Nordic Countries.  Sweden, Finland, Norway...
> ...


Please! You need to get out more.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 5, 2017)

52ndStreet said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much all the Nordic Countries.  Sweden, Finland, Norway...
> ...








I thought you didn't want different peoples "mixing."


----------



## fncceo (Sep 5, 2017)

Israel ... no contest.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 5, 2017)

A beautiful woman who is also a great chef......


----------



## westwall (Sep 5, 2017)

Thai women are gorgeous




As are the Sami





And don't forget the Brazilians..






or how about Kenya?






And then there's Kuwaiti women who I have always found attractive.  I think I basically like women!


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 5, 2017)

52ndStreet said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much all the Nordic Countries.  Sweden, Finland, Norway...
> ...


Can't you read?  Pics or your opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Sep 5, 2017)

TheDude said:


> Images or it doesn't count. I'll run with these pretty gals & countries, in no particular order.


All good choices, but I am afraid that you all have missed the best country for beautiful women: Kazakhstan. A blend of the exotic far east and mysterious Russian genotypes have produced some of the loveliest creatures inhabiting God's own earth. Known both locally and in the on-line international dating community as "pussyland", please sample some of the lovelies that this far off land has to offer:




My personal favorite; Ainur Toleulova, Miss Kazakhstan 2011:


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 6, 2017)

westwall said:


> Thai women are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, some women of other races,not just from Europe. Women of color and women from the middle east and China. This is now real world Beauty.!! This is real global beauty.!!


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm not impressed with pretty faces. Especially when they are attached to stick figure bodies.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 6, 2017)

Italian women are the hottest


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 6, 2017)

PredFan said:


> I'm not impressed with pretty faces. Especially when they are attached to stick figure bodies.


What is your idea of beauty, a Big fat overweight eating disorder girl.?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 6, 2017)

Iceland
The Vikings brought the most beautiful women from their worldly conquests to Iceland.


----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 6, 2017)

Oops, I forgot I was supposed to post a picture to have my opinion count.

Yessica Toscanini - Argentina


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2017)

52ndStreet said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not impressed with pretty faces. Especially when they are attached to stick figure bodies.
> ...



No need to get nasty, I like women with meat on their bones.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2017)

PredFan said:


> I'm not impressed with pretty faces. Especially when they are attached to stick figure bodies.



So, you're into fat, ugly chicks? Ok, I guess they need love too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 6, 2017)

Latvia, Lithuania, Ukraine, Belarus, and Estonia.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 6, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



I don't , there is beauty in the uniqueness of all races. Unmixed races. Can you see the beauty in a Black,Chinese, or Indian woman that does not have European blood in them?. Or is your mixing of the races miscegnating mind unable to look a pure race peoples who prefer to stick to themselves, is your mind that narrow minded.?!!Your mongrel wishes are not what everyone wants.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 6, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not impressed with pretty faces. Especially when they are attached to stick figure bodies.
> ...



Well, you are into women who look like adolescent males. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 6, 2017)

The east coast chicks are hip.  I really dig those styles they wear.  And the southern girls, with the way they talk, they knock me out when I'm down there.  The Midwest farmer's daughters really make you feel alright.  And the northern girls, well, you get the idea.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



There's a lot wrong with that, which is why is it completely untrue. You, on the other hand, have declared your preference.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 6, 2017)

52ndStreet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You seem quite conflicted, hypocrite.


----------



## Camp (Sep 6, 2017)

They all become beautiful after a few shots and beers.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 7, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You have declared your preference. Don't be ashamed of it.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




Show me where.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 7, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are a miscengnation loving race mixer. You approve of the rape of millions of Black female slaves during slavery, and want more of that dispicable act by white racists.


----------



## Camp (Sep 7, 2017)

An American guy wanted a foreign wife so he went to an agency that arranged those kinds of things. They sent him on a trip where he would meet three different women.
First, he went to Russian where he met a beautiful woman. When he met her for the date she was dressed in the latest fashion in a sexy outfit. She carried herself like a real high-class lady, was intelligent and great at conversation and very attractive. 
Next, he went to Sweden to meet a wonderful woman that invited him to her home. As soon as he walked in he could tell she was a great housekeeper. Not only was the house meticulously clean and organized, it was apparent that she had great decorating skills. She was great at conversation and very attractive. 
On his third meeting, he went to the Italy to meet a wonderful woman that was a genuine chef. She prepared the best meal he had ever eaten, one that he would never forget. She was great at conversation and very attractive.
When he returned home the agency called him and asked if he had made a decision on which one of the lovely woman he met he would choose to be his wife. The one with the big boobs he answered.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2017)

52ndStreet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...







Are you honestly unaware of what such idiotic hyperbole and misrepresentation reveals about YOU and your lack of character?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Sep 7, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Don't you want white men to force themselves on Black females to have more interracial unions,isn't that want you are promoting?Those are your words!!?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 7, 2017)

52ndStreet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...





Those are most certainly not my words, and you WILL stop misrepresenting me with such lies. Understand? Don't make me tell you again.


----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 8, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> The east coast chicks are hip.  I really dig those styles they wear.  And the southern girls, with the way they talk, they knock me out when I'm down there.  The Midwest farmer's daughters really make you feel alright.  And the northern girls, well, you get the idea.


Being in Ohio, I have to admit that I have a special place in my heart for those corn fed midwestern girls.


----------

